# Need a good Roasting?



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

I do, but I have no idea how to go about it! In my post about Costa beans people have started talking about roasting their own beans. Now this has always seemed like Nirvana to me and probably too complicated for me to attempt. Am I right or is it easier than I think? Do I need any special gear? I like an Italian style roast which I understand is a dark roast, but what beans is it made up of? Does it matter?

Can someone give a few pointers on home roasting, please?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

My input will be summed up with these words - "Good Luck"

I have chosen not to home roast, for a number of reasons;

1. Time (or lack of)

2. Space - not enought space in my house for a roaster (even a benchtop roaster such as a Behmor)

3. Variety - I like variety and invest my £ into already roasted beans - where I know I am not going to waste any money experimenting, preferring the professinal roasters to do that in order to obtain the best flavour profile

But, don''t let these reasons put you off. With a little research and experimentation you will be able to achieve drinkable results.

Most greens can be roasted dark, but not all will be suited to this method.

Before buying the beans, speak to the green bean supplier about what greens will suit, and they will be likely to point you towards the best origin that meets your taste criteria, and give you pointers on how to achieve the best results

Lastly, check your insurance and roast in a well ventilated area. There will be smoke and chaff (and some home insurers will not cover smoke damage or fire damage caused by roasting)


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I really would advise that you try a lot more beans from roasters like has bean first, then you'll realise the roast colour is entirely different for every bean. If nothing else you'll get an idea of what an average roast colour looks like as opposed to beans from starbucks which can be also be used better as charcoal. You can forget the notion of "italian" roast.

http://www.sweetmarias.com/roasting-VisualGuideV2.php

Technically, you could roast beans in the oven, a popcorn popper, a pan over a stove, really most things. Time, it really doesn't take much, maybe 20 minutes a roast?

I think you'll find it's a very involved subject and tbh I haven't really begun to scratch the surface yet even after maybe 30-40 roasts of different beans. I chose to roast at home because a: It's fun b: You get a far better understanding of each different variety c: There really is no fresher coffee.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

http://coffeetime.wikidot.com/home-roastingd:home-roastingd


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I've been responding on the other thread as well.

The answer is, it can be as simple or as complicated as you want to make it! Remember, that it's not too long ago that, especially in Italy and the USA, home roasting was THE way to get coffee, and probably lots more people did it then than do now.

I started about 9 months ago with a Behmor. I've got to admit that prior to that I'd done a fair amount of tasting of various freshly roasted beans, so had some ideas of the diversity of tastes that are possible and had some ideas of what I'd hoped to be able to achieve.

With the exception of my first roast, when I stopped the process far too early because I had read so much about roasters catching fire, I've never had a complete disaster. Some of what I've roasted has not been to my liking, but people that I've given the reject beans to to have always drunk them and said they liked them - I suppose that they were better than stale store pre-ground.

The Behmor costs about £200 and is the size of a small microwave. Until I adapted (tidied it up and cleaned it out) the garage, I roasted successfully in the kitchen, standing the Behmor on the hob and switching the extractor fan on full. The smell of roasting isn't unpleasant, a bit like smokey chocolate, but my wife complained about it cloying to the fabrics in adjoining areas, hence the move. You can get a huge variety of beans from Hasbean, and the site has some great tips on how to roast to get the best from each variety.

I'm still very much a learner, but enjoying every minute of it.

And to be honest, when I first found this forum, I was surprised to find no regular talk about home roasting. Be really great if there was more involvement and interchange of experience.

As far as household insurance goes, if you buy a machine intended for domestic use that has the relevant EU certification (like the Behmor) , and operate it in accordance with the instructions (Eg - don't leave it unatttended) there shouldn't be any problems. The Behmor is intended to shut itself down in the event of an internal fire.


----------



## FurryCup (Jun 10, 2010)

You guys have scared me half to death. I think I will leave it to the experts.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

vintagecigarman said:


> The smell of roasting isn't unpleasant, a bit like smokey chocolate, but my wife complained about it cloying to the fabrics in adjoining areas, hence the move. You can get a huge variety of beans from Hasbean, and the site has some great tips on how to roast to get the best from each variety.


I really like the smell of roasting, but I was thinking along the lines of a fresh hay kinda smell? There's also some good roast logs here, good for getting a general picture if you're at all considering it still furrycup:

http://creator.zoho.com/davec_coffeetime/coffeetime-shared-roasting-log/#View:Roast_Log_Information_List_View_detailed


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh and the gene in action:


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Got to admit that my next move is to buy a Gene Cafe to run alongside the Behmor, to see which suits me best - though I suspect I'll end up with keeping both.

One of the best things about the Behmor is the independent free software 'Behmor Thing' that keeps very comprehensive records.It works with other roasters, but the constant adaptation and improvement for the Behmor is a delight.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

vintagecigarman said:


> Got to admit that my next move is to buy a Gene Cafe to run alongside the Behmor, to see which suits me best - though I suspect I'll end up with keeping both.
> 
> One of the best things about the Behmor is the independent free software 'Behmor Thing' that keeps very comprehensive records.It works with other roasters, but the constant adaptation and improvement for the Behmor is a delight.


How comes the gene out of curiousity? I've always been curious about the radiant heat from the behmor rather than the air roast of the gene, would also be handy to do more than 300g at a time. If only I had space for a behmor


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

Principally because from what I've been told, the Gene can get even better results than the Behmor, and I like the idea of being able to judge to darkness of the roast as it progresses, which isn't easy with the Behmor. I'd jut like to try one out long-term - I think that coffee is such a subjective thing that you can't beat a bit of experimentation!

The other alternative, I suppose, is to go the whole hog and get a Hot-top - but the cost of the replaceable filters has rather put me off.

I only roast 8oz at a time, so capacity of the Gene isn't a problem - and the Behmor apparently struggles with a full pound load


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

vintagecigarman said:


> Principally because from what I've been told, the Gene can get even better results than the Behmor, and I like the idea of being able to judge to darkness of the roast as it progresses, which isn't easy with the Behmor. I'd jut like to try one out long-term - I think that coffee is such a subjective thing that you can't beat a bit of experimentation!
> 
> The other alternative, I suppose, is to go the whole hog and get a Hot-top - but the cost of the replaceable filters has rather put me off.
> 
> I only roast 8oz at a time, so capacity of the Gene isn't a problem - and the Behmor apparently struggles with a full pound load


Mmmm, hot-top. That would be my prerogative







It is handy being able to judge the darkness of the roast as it's harder to hear 1st/2nd crack because of the noise from the gene (can barely hear a thing until you get right up to it because of the fan and gears). Yet to get around to doing the dimmer mod on the gene though.

Still, machacamarca seems fantastic no matter how it's roasted, just somewhat more depending on just how well it's roasted. So many coffees to try, so little time. All I know is I've had some fantastic roasts out of the gene, principally the machacamarca, monsooned, finca la licho, various guatemalans and I'm still surprised it has some of the deep heavy rich notes that are supposedly not imparted by air roasting and by how few have been poor. Would be interesting to see whether you get more of those rich heavy notes you'd associate with indonesians on the behmor.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I hadn't realised that the sound of the Gene was such an issue. The Behmor is quiet, and there's no trouble hearing the crack. Like you say, so many coffees to try, so little time. Reminds me that the first time that I felt old was when I realised that there wasn't enough time left in my lifetime to own every breed of dog I'd always wanted! But at least a coffee roast is quick. I'm finally finishing working tomorrow - after a few false starts at retirement and more comebacks than Frank Sinatra, I'm finally admitting it's time for the ME things, and serious coffee roasting is going to one of them.

One thing that has made me realise the benefits of the short time it takes to roast coffee is the fact that my wife has just got a pottery kiln. From firing it up to it cooling down sufficient to open is around 24 hours - and I can do a lot of experimental roasts in that time!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

Having a good chuckle at these posts. My wife is already alarmed at the space I take up in the kitchen already with my coffee paraphernalia without adding a roaster and smoking the place out. I think in my next house move I will have to earmark some dedicated space


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

vintagecigarman said:


> I hadn't realised that the sound of the Gene was such an issue. The Behmor is quiet, and there's no trouble hearing the crack. Like you say, so many coffees to try, so little time. Reminds me that the first time that I felt old was when I realised that there wasn't enough time left in my lifetime to own every breed of dog I'd always wanted! But at least a coffee roast is quick. I'm finally finishing working tomorrow - after a few false starts at retirement and more comebacks than Frank Sinatra, I'm finally admitting it's time for the ME things, and serious coffee roasting is going to one of them.
> 
> One thing that has made me realise the benefits of the short time it takes to roast coffee is the fact that my wife has just got a pottery kiln. From firing it up to it cooling down sufficient to open is around 24 hours - and I can do a lot of experimental roasts in that time!


Not the best of videos but this is what the gene sounds like. Mostly all you hear is beans dropping, the fan and the heater element clicking on and off, but if you get reasonably close you can hear first/second crack.


----------

